# Apache 700 se Hi-line question



## 103200 (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi it's Jelvis, I wonder if anyone can help me? I have just bought a new Apache 700 and after taking it out on it's maiden voyage have noticed a blue tap on the offside rear of the vehicle with K & H on it. I have looked in all the books that came with the motorhome and can not find any reference to it. I am thinking it may be a water top up connection. Please if anyone out there can answer my question I would be grateful.As You can tell from this post this is my first motorhome. Thanks Craig.


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jelvis,
I would suggest the item you queried is the drain tap for the fresh water tank.
Malc


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi Jelvis

Do you mean the one under a lift up flap? If so it is the connection point and tap for and external shower. All Autotrails with the SE package have one.

If it is underneath the van then it is a drain tap as Malc said

Trevor


----------



## 103200 (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks Malc & Trevorf, after having another good look at the paperwork I think it is the drain from the water heater used at the end of the season for draining down. It's only small, about quarter to half inch diamater bore. The only trouble with all the paperwork is it doesn't show you a diagram of the underside of the chassis. Thankyou Both again for Your help it is much appreciated. Craig


----------



## Chetty (Mar 23, 2007)

*Apache 700*

Hi Jelvis
I sympathise because I too found the Autotrail manuals very poor and not at all very helpful, there is more reference to campsite etiquette than useful information on your new vehicle.
Have you now solved the mystery of the blue tap?
Happy travelling
Regards Rob & Di


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

The drain for the water heater is usually by the Truma unit, which is usually inside the MH and not outside.


----------



## 88919 (May 10, 2005)

is it for the external shower?


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

The drain for the Truma is usually just a pipe through the floor, the tap for the same is yellow and near the unit itself under the seat. If there is a tap on the end, it is, as I suggested a drain for the water tank, usually only used for drain down for storage/Winter. The gray waste is a larger bore pipe. 

Malc


----------



## 103200 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Apache 700 se Hi-line Question*

Hi Everyone it's Jelvis, Thanks for all your replies to my question. Can I ask you Malc is the pipe that you are talking about blue in colour and has a small tap which can be opened? Also the same tap being about a quarter to half inch diameter with a thread that looks like the ones you get on gas adapters seems to have loops for it to be lockable. The tap itself is situated to the left of the freshwater tank inlet but on the underside just sticking out. I know You must think that i'm thick with my explanation, but not owning a motorhome before, everything is new to me and i can't put it to you any other way. Thanks again to You all, will be in touch soon, Craig.


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi again Jelvis,
I had a look at a `700 in a dealers today, confirm it is the fresh water drain tap.
Malc


----------



## 103200 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Apache 700 se Hi-line Question*

Many Thanks for taking time to find this out for me Malc. You have put my mind at rest. Take Care, Speak soon, Craig


----------

